# Can things get any more complicated??



## SouthTexas (Aug 18, 2009)

I have post from from an earlier issue, but figured that I would start a new thread since the issues are much more complicated. My wife and I are separated. I live 45 miles away on South Padre Island, I chose this place to move to, knowing she comes here every weekend to have fun and spend time on the beach. Not a good move on my part. Its a small island and easily able to bump into her. Right now whenever we tall its always hostile and and angry at least from her, I am usually calm and listen, and occassionally make comments as necessary, but for the most part civil. 

She tells me she can never forgive me for taking $200 out of the business account to pay some of our bills, that I stole the money when I explained what they were for and replaced the money promptly. I eerrred in two ways,one Itook the the wrong card and second I denied it at first cause when she gets mad, she goes nuts!!! Eventually the same day about an hour later i explained my actions, and she now calls me a thief and a liar someone she can never trust. 

Over this past month she been going back and forth, most recently saying to wait a few more weeks to file for the divorce, to let it sink in. I say if that is what she wants why play on my heartstings and get the process over. I may be missing some point there that someone can point out to me, please.

Well about a week ago her assualts via phone mail and texting got very aggresive, and I commented one back to the effective that if anything ever happend to me they would come looking for her. We'll she figured how to send text to her phone thru the internet, and send herself some texts and put my number as the return, though u can tell they weren't sent by my phone.

My wife took it upon herself to go to the police and told then I was tryong to commit suicide, which I was not or aware I was going to do. About three hours later, the cops knock on my door, and ask me if I sent a text, I explained what I sent, then they showed me the other texts that I did send. Well they made be taken by ambulance to the hospital to be checked out, and the in a psych hosptial for 24 hours for eval. after all was said and down they determined the whole thing was a ploy and I got set up, and released me promptly. Damn! I was pissed, she was trying to have me committed, but failed. 

The worst part is I have forgiven her and myself for letting it happen, and still believe this is something I can work out. I also think that this marriage once great 5 weeks ago is going to a whole lot more dirty once the divorce proceeding begin. 

If you were me would you still want to reconcile, or say move on? I am at a crossroads/


----------



## Treadingcarefully (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy crap! First I'd warn her that if she tries anymore crap like that, you'll report her (surprised the cops didn't do her for wasting police time). You guys need professional help. You definitely need a third person there to keep discussion within safe boundaries.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow! I would divorce her and get out a restraining order.

She is messing with your job and mental health.


----------

